# How to fully restore phone for return?



## rayne58 (Jan 9, 2012)

My phone out of nowhere stopped being able to charge the battery while simultaneously not being able to send texts or calls but can use data?

I've been on the same rom for months with the same kernel for months, while driving home listening to google music my phone turned off and wouldn't turn on again...my 20% battery turned to zero now it cannot charge and everything else I said. I'm assuming it's hardware because literally nothing has changed in months
so how do I go about making it so I can return this piece of shit and get a new one?

Sorry for the rudeness and brevity but I'm fucking pissed off a link to a guide or something would be awesome thank you guys.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

You can't restore to stock unless you can get it to turn on in some way, shape, or form. Can you cold boot to ODIN mode? If so you just do that and restore to stock. If it does not you'll have to find a way to charge it before you can do so. (Wall charger, other S3, etc...)


----------



## GohanBurner (Mar 1, 2012)

You're going to have to buy an external battery charger, or borrow someone's S3 to charge it up before you can start the process.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Also, I hope you have insurance or something because the manufacturers 1 year warranty ended on the 27th.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

GohanBurner said:


> You're going to have to buy an external battery charger, or borrow someone's S3 to charge it up before you can start the process.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...


How would the one year warranty have ended on May 27th if the phone has been available since July? That starts from the point of sale.


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

well i need to return my phone to stock. to send back.

i have flashed the stock files, but how to relock the bootloader and reset flash counter


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

bignasty407 said:


> well i need to return my phone to stock. to send back.
> 
> i have flashed the stock files, but how to relock the bootloader and reset flash counter


The bootloader would lock when you Odin flash a stock image. If you have a lock logo on your splash screen then you should root, download EZ Unlock v1.2, tap "Lock" then immediately boot into download mode and return to stock.

To reset the flash counter, you need to be rooted. Download Triangle Away from the Play Store and follow the directions.


----------

